# what have you hidden ?



## reptilezac (Dec 5, 2013)

hey everyone im wondering for a topic what has everyone hidden from you perants as in like a snake or something along them lines


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 5, 2013)

Huntsman spiders found in my garage


----------



## Leasdraco (Dec 5, 2013)

my mum used to hide green frogs from her parents. Kept them in shoe boxes under the beds. Til they started croaking after dusk haha...


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 5, 2013)

If I could buy them without them knowing, I recon I'd be hiding a snake or two


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 5, 2013)

A body


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 5, 2013)

Christmas presents


----------



## Umbral (Dec 5, 2013)

A slug gun in South Africa where you don't need a
licence.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 5, 2013)

I have an elephant under my pillow but I think my partner is getting suspicious. Especially since the giraffe in the wardrobe keeps sneezing
"ahahah eli fant....."


----------



## eipper (Dec 6, 2013)

A tiger snake when I was 5


----------



## Amberbubula (Dec 6, 2013)

When I was younger my sisters and I would get the red back eggs out of the shed and put them in glass jars under our beds.


----------



## Umbral (Dec 6, 2013)

My brother kept a jar or leeches as pets under his bed at boarding school and fed them by daring his friends to see who would keep their hand in there the longest.


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 6, 2013)

Whenever we get a new apprentice in, we tell him that his 1st job is to get rid of all the dead hookers hidden in the false ceiling.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 6, 2013)

If the pet shop(reptile inc) that sold them wasn't so far away I'd get a scorpion and just hide it in my room.... Just pretend all the woodies and crickets are for my frog

- - - Updated - - -



Umbral said:


> My brother kept a jar or leeches as pets under his bed at boarding school and fed them by daring his friends to see who would keep their hand in there the longest.


Lol, awesome


----------



## Snowman (Dec 6, 2013)

Couple of bodies and a snow leopard.

- - - Updated - - -



Trimeresurus said:


> A body


Ah beat me to it!


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 6, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Christmas presents


Just what I was thinking


----------



## ReptiBeck (Dec 6, 2013)

the last of the Roses chocy box...all the good ones


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 6, 2013)

A tattoo when I was 16 for a year


----------



## swampie (Dec 6, 2013)

I hid the odd girlfriend or two in my room in my teen years when mum had come home unexpected.....


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 6, 2013)

swampie said:


> I hid the odd girlfriend or two in my room in my teen years when mum had come home unexpected.....


Was one of them called Natasha Ryan?lol


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 6, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> A body



Where do you hide your dead bodies? under the bed or in the cupboard?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 6, 2013)

NickGeee said:


> Where do you hide your dead bodies? under the bed or in the cupboard?



I just cover them with a foot of substrate in my large snake tanks.


----------



## eipper (Dec 6, 2013)

Best thing to do with a body is give it to the pigs


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 6, 2013)

I had a small plastic fish tank with no lid full of snails mum found out when she saw the trails on the roof and a fish tank on my cupboard with some tadpoles


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 6, 2013)

Sativa and Indica


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 6, 2013)

eipper said:


> Best thing to do with a body is give it to the pigs


Prawns do a good job too.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 6, 2013)

eipper said:


> Best thing to do with a body is give it to the pigs



Hehe Hannibal.


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> Sativa and Indica


Good old fashioned pot.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 6, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> I just cover them with a foot of substrate in my large snake tanks.


Nice constant supply of food for your snake for awhile.(unless it's a scrub)


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 7, 2013)

I hid my first pet rat from my mum, she lived free-range in my bedroom (when she wasn't living in my pocket ) and my mum found out about her when she came in to yell at me about what a pig sty my room was. Mum was going on about how if I didn't clean it I was going to end up with rats, and Zero chose that exact moment to stick her head out from under my doona. Mum nearly had a bloody heart attack!


----------



## dragondragon (Dec 7, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> Sativa and Indica



That's a valid point.


----------



## viciousred (Jan 2, 2014)

Southern Comfort, garden skinks and a bearded dragon under my bed at different points in my teen age years. Oh and 4 day old chicken from work experience when I was 14, my step dad helped me hide them in the garage tho so I'm not sure if that counts

Mum caught me with a rbb snake before I could get threw the back door.


----------



## Shane09 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tattoo's lol I hid my first tattoo's from them for close to 2 years

bwa hahahahaha


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 2, 2014)

Lots of things


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 3, 2014)

My girlfriend....... she was a bit of a snake (sorry snakes).


----------



## rockethead (Jan 3, 2014)

I use to hide my air rifle under the trunk bed


----------

